# Timothy David Graham - Pima County Sheriff's Office



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

08/12/2005

Pima County Arizona Sheriff's Deputy killed

Officer Down: Timothy David Graham - [Pima County Sheriff's Office, Tucson, Arizona]

Pima County (Arizona) Sheriff's Deputy Timothy David Graham was killed Wed Aug 10th, 200t during a strugle with a subject West of Tucson Arizona.

Story details at:

http://www.azstarnet.com/sn/crime/88396

http://www.azstarnet.com/sn/crime/88385

http://www.azstarnet.com/ss/2005/08/12/frontpage.pdf


----------

